

Here come the Windows Phones  - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39609748/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/

======
jacquesm
Wow Ed, are you trying to see if there is a per-user cap on submissions in 24
hours or so ?

12 and counting :)

